# 32" LED-TV als Monitor nutzen



## alexey2K (10. August 2010)

Hallo Community,

ich bin zurzeit auf der Suche nach einem Monitor/LED-TV, den ich sowohl für die PS3, wie auch als Monitor nutzen möchte. Ich habe da z.B. schon einige 32" Modelle von Samsung in Sicht (z.B. Samsung UE32C6700), die man auch perfekt an der Wand befestigen kann.

Trotzdem stelle ich mir die Frage, ob die Auflösung für die Nutzung als Monitor bei dieser Größe nicht zu gering ist. Die Pixeldichte unterscheidet sich ja im Gegensatz zu einem 24" Monitor stark. Ich habe jedoch von einigen Leuten gehört, dass es kein Problem sei. Da ich aufgrund der PS3 schon in den 32" Bereich gehen möchte, bleibt mir also kaum etwas anderes übrig. Würde jedoch gerne mal eure Meinung bzw. eventuell sogar Erfahrungen hören.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Superwip (10. August 2010)

Du hast eine sehr wichtige Angabe vergessen...

Was darf es kosten?

Und warum braucht man fürs PS3 Zocken einen größeren Bildschirm?

Hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/111564-fragen-zum-lcd-tv-am-pc.html

und auch hier
32" 1080p TV als Monitorersatz? - Forum de Luxx

wurde/wird die TV als Monitor Thematik schon besprochen

Wo wird der Monitor aufgestellt? Wohnzimmer oder Schreibtisch? In letzterem Fall sollte man aufgrund des größeren Abstands doch eher auf Teufel komm raus versuchen mehr Diagonale zu bekommen, auch der Pixelabstand ist dann nichtmehr so wichtig


----------



## DD64 (11. August 2010)

Habe selber einen 32 Zoll TV. Wenn er auf dem Schreibtisch stehen soll (weniger als 1 Meter -entfernung), ist er meiner Meinung nach ungeeignet, da zu groß. 1.5 Meter Abstand sind aber kein Problem, FullHD Auflösung ist aber Pflicht.


----------



## alexey2K (11. August 2010)

Also, ich würde den Monitor am Schreibtisch vor mir an die Wand hängen. Abstand wäre dann ca. 80-90cm.

Ich habe gesehen, dass Acer nun einen 27" LED Monitor hat, leider hat dieser aber keine Wandmontage...ein Internetkollege von mir aus Berlin meinte, dass er keine Probleme mit Inputlags hätte. Er hat einen 37"er LED von Samsung. Aber ich glaube da sind die Ansprüche auch unterschiedlich. Bin mir also echt unsicher.

Preislich sollte es nicht höher sein als der, den ich im ersten Post verlinkt habe. Habe mir die oberen Threads mal durchgelesen. Eine wirkliche Lösung habe ich dort aber nicht wirklich gefunden, obwohl dort wirklich sehr genau auf einzelne Punkte eingegangen wurde.


----------



## HAWX (11. August 2010)

Da gabs doch auch mal einen Artikel in der PCGH der genau dies behandelte. Ich würde sagen vor 2-4 Ausgaben. Nachbestellen und entscheiden.


----------



## Superwip (11. August 2010)

Nimm den hier
ASUS VW266H, 26", 1920x1200, VGA, DVI, HDMI, Audio (90LM66101201061C) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
oder den hier: Samsung SyncMaster P2770HD, 27", 1920x1080, VGA, DVI, HDMI, Audio (LS27EMDKU) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Oder, wenn du bereit bist noch was draufzulegen den hier
LG Electronics Flatron W3000H, 30", 2560x1600, DVI-D Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland oder eventuell den hier Dell UltraSharp U2711, 27", 2560x1440, VGA, 2x DVI-D, HDMI, DisplayPort Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
 Durch ihre sehr hohe Auflösung (2560x1600 bzw. 2560x 1440) sind diese Monitore normalen Full HD Monitoren oder TVs nochmal weit überlegen

Alle genannten Modelle sind zu einer VESA Wandhalterung kompatibel

Einen TV würde ich definitiv nicht empfehlen, da du ihn nicht brauchst, angesicht der Entfernung sollten auch 27 Zoll ausreichen und die TV Nachteile, nicht nur den Inputlag, kann man sich so ersparen


----------



## alexey2K (12. August 2010)

Hm...leider sind die Monitore mit der 2560er Auflösung zu teuer...der Dell wäre natürlich aufgrund des Panels ein Traum.

Da ich schon einen LED Monitor haben möchte überlege ich nun doch den neuen 27" LED von Acer zu nehmen - Klick!

Habe die Full HD Auflösung auf größeren Monitoren noch nicht gesehen, könnte es grobkörnig aussehen, oder bleibt es klar und deutlich?


----------



## Superwip (12. August 2010)

Der von dir genannte Monitor ist sicher nett, er ist auch zu einer VESA Wandhalterung kompatibel; Full HD sollte schon ausreichen, störend würde ich den Pixelabstand nicht nennen, mehr ist aber natürlich schon besser


----------



## hardwarekäufer (12. August 2010)

> Und warum braucht man fürs PS3 Zocken einen größeren Bildschirm?


Die Frage warum man für die PS3 automatisch nen größeren Bildschirm einplant kann ich direkt beantworten.
Im Gegensatz zum PC ist die PS3 dafür konzipiert vom Sofa aus bedient zu werden. Mit einem PC verbindet man am Schreibtisch zu sitzen mit Tastatur und Maus. Bei der PS3 automatisch Sofa + Controller.
Dass "Sofa" eher mit "Großer Fernseher in gesunder Entfernung" als "PC-Monitor in einer Armlänge Distanz" assoziiert wird sollte klar sein.


----------



## kem2010 (12. August 2010)

Wie es sich mit so nem großen Monitor bei einem abstand von 80-90 cm verhält weiß ich nicht, aber eins kann ich dir als TV-Verkäufer sagen das sich so ein abstand vor nem 32 Zoll TV sehr schlecht verhält!
Du wirst ein sehr Pixeliges Bild haben (grobkörnig), auch wenn du auf max Auflösung gehst (1920 x1080). 
Nimm lieber max. nen 24 Zöller LED, da hast dann die richtige Brilanz, welches man bei einem Led erwarten kann.


----------



## kL| (12. August 2010)

Ich nutze einen 40" lcd als Monitor und Spiele sind einfach nur atemberaubend damit. Spiele laufen bei mir in einer Auflösung von 1680x1050 bis full hd. Spiele mit schlechten Texturen (Singularity und leider auch Bioshock 2)  sehen manchmal etwas schwammig aus. Bei Crysis, Farcry2, GTA4, COD, ... merke ich jedoch keine Verschlechterung zu meinem alten 19". Die Details kommen meiner Meinung nach sogar noch besser rüber. Ist halt ein Samsung. Pixel so groß wie Euromünzen gibt es bei mir in Spielen nie! Nur bei Videos in 320xirgenwas Auflösung. Das sollte aber auch klar sein warum. Bei Shootern nutze ich einen Sitzabstand von max 1.5m das reicht. Bei gta4 müssen es aber schon 3m sein. Sonst gehts zu stark auf die Augen. Also 40" sind kein Probelm. Nur der Preis ist eins.


----------



## hardwarekäufer (12. August 2010)

Wobei man darauf achten sollte welche Spiele auf der PS3 wirklich FullHD haben. Die meisten sind nur in 720p so meine Erfahrung. auch wenn man die PS3 auf FullHD einstellt - wo nichts ist kann die nichts zaubern.


----------



## tr2020 (3. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
da muß ich dem Kollegen aber wiedersprechen.Ich habe einen Samsung 32 Zoll LED Serie 6 in exakt 80 cm Abstand an die Wand gehängt.Das ist einfach nur der Hammer.Total scharfes Bild.Wohlbemerkt wir sprechen vom PC Betrieb über HDMI.Bei TV Betrieb muß das Signal mindestens von einem Digital Receiver kommen.Mit der Samsung Wandhalterung ist das Teil nur 1.5cm von der Wand entfernt.Und das Gerät selbst ist 2,9 cm dünn.Wird ähnlich wie ein Bild aufgehängt.Geniale Optik.
Gruß
tr2020


----------

